# To big?



## lumberjack31 (Jan 1, 2010)

So my wife and I are in our early thirties, known each other for 10 years and married for almost six. 

Throughout our relationship, there have been times during sexual intercourse where she has said "I was too big,"or that I "felt larger." She has also made the "felt larger" comment while giving oral. More than not, we fit perfectly together.

We have discussed this many times to come to a theory why. Anyone else (men or women) experienced this before or have any ideas?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## laredo (Jan 23, 2010)

Was the "to big" a good or bad thing for your wife.


----------



## lumberjack31 (Jan 1, 2010)

it's a bad thing as intercourse can become uncomfortable. On those days positions that allow deep penetration for her a definitely a "no no."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

quit bragging.....lumberjack indeed 

:rofl:


----------



## Me'N'My'Girl (Jan 10, 2010)

actually i always tell my husband that hes "too big" and it can be quite uncomfortable.positions that allow deep penetration is absolutely off the list.
giving him oral sex is difficult too..my jaws kill me and i cant prevent my teeth from hurting him hehe ..
i dont know what to do about it though...


----------



## lumberjack31 (Jan 1, 2010)

okeydokie said:


> quit bragging.....lumberjack indeed
> :rofl:



my wife will get a kick out of this....too funny.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

